# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Wysoki puls i niskie ciśnienie

## muka_buka

Dzień dobry!

Mam 23 lata, od prawie 2 tygodni odczuwam przyspieszoną pracę serca. Puls w ciągu dnia potrafi również "skakać" (mowa o pomiarze w spoczynku). Na początku gdy zauwazyłam problem puls po przebudzeniu wynosił 104, obecnie od paru dni zaraz po wstaniu z łóżka wynosi on ok 83-89, czasem potrafi się tak utrzymywać dłuższy czas. Po posiłku niekiedy wzrasta do ok 100, czasami wieczorem spada do 68-75.

Mam do tego dość niskie ciśnienie, średnio 88/55-95/65, rzadko kiedy przekracza 100. Zazwyczaj też miałam niski puls (jeszcze ok temu ok 45-50 w spoczynku), odczuwam i źle się czuję, gdy mam wyższy puls niż 75, chwilami po prostu czuję ten puls w całym ciele, potrafię obudzić się w nocy z kołotaniem serca.

Nie mdleję, z wysiłkiem fizycznym problemu nie mam (po 30 min ćwiczeniach aerobikowych puls wynosił u mnie 117), ale sprawa mnie męczy. Mam 52 kg wagi przy 163 cm wzrostu, nie mam kondycji sportowca, ale też nie określiłabym jej jako złej.

W ciągu ostatnich miesięcy stres właściwie towarzyszył mi nieustannie - czy to mogło mieć wpływ?
Do tego piłam średnio 1-2 kawy dziennie (przy niskim ciśnieniu się jej potrzebuje...), ale od tygodnia jej nie tykam, uzupełniam magnez i potas, lecz wielkiej poprawy nie widzę.

Planuję się wybrać na badanie, lekarz przyjmie jednak dopiero w środę.
Proszę o pomoc i zasugerowanie, czym może być mój probem, jest on doswierający.

Bardzo dziękuję i pozdrawiam,
Marianna

----------


## nnn123

Sprawdź poziom histaminy we krwi w pierwszej kolejności.

Niewykluczone, że to nerwica. Ale bez wykluczenia innych przyczyn, nie można tego zbytnio stwierdzić.

----------


## muka_buka

A o czym może świadczyć poziom histaminy we krwi?
Znajomi straszą mnie, że to niedoczynność tarczycy

----------


## nnn123

Histamina - zdecydowanie najczęściej alergia, czasem rozpad komórek tucznych z innych przyczyn.

Jak chcesz sprawdzać tarczycę to sprawdź przynajmniej TSH i FT4. Nie jeden lekarz powie że samo TSH wystarcza, a to jest gówno prawda.

Z hormonów, bardziej bym podejrzewał nadnercza (ACTH, kortyzol) w Twoim przypadku.

BTW. Jak bierzesz magnez to bierz z głową czyli jakieś 200-250mg jonów na dobę. Jak na opakowaniu napisali np. 600mg to nie chodzi o sam magnez tylko jego związek który waży więcej. Tak samo jak telewizor czy monitor który niby ma 40 cali a ma 35 bo te 5 to obudowa i powietrze wokół niej... A potas to ze 100-500mg - ale to dużo zależy od konkretnego ludzika. Wracając... magnezu nie łykaj na siłę (dużo za dużo w krótkim czasie) bo nery uszkodzisz.

----------


## muka_buka

Dzięki za odpowiedzi...

o tej niedoczynności nastraszyła mnie jedna dziewczyna, która niby przy niej miała kołotanie serca i stany depresyjne. Przestraszyłam się, zwłaszcza czytając jak w zastraszającym tempie tyją kobbiety albo od tarczycy, albo od leków... a ja trochę na punkcie wagi mam bzika, utrzymuję względnie stałą od jakichś 7 lat...

Rano ciągle to tętno jest u mnie szybsze, ale w ciągu dnia się nieco badziej normuje, w granicach 65-75, nie wiem czy to zasługa magnezu i potasu, staram się wyluzować i niedenerwować.

Nie wiem jak będzie z tą moją wizytą u kardiologa, bo wczoraj mnie jeszcze dopadła grypa, mam stan podgorączkowy, osłabienie, zawalone górne drogi oddechowe...

----------


## nnn123

W czasie snu i zaraz po obudzeniu się tętno wręcz powinno być niskie (np. 50/min). Jak wstaniesz i zaczniesz myśleć o chorobach to możesz mieć przez chwilę podniesione.

Grypa to zazwyczaj gorączka, zdecydowanie przekrwione gardło i zazwyczaj bóle mięśniowo-kostne.

Jak się przeziębiłaś to wypij musujące 1g (1000mg) witaminy c - w miarę szybko a nie przez 1h - co by podziałać uderzeniowo. Ewentualnie kup b-complex - pomoże na przeziębienie i ewentualnie unormuje tętno i ciśnienie jeśli to wina braku tych witamin - aczkolwiek to dość mało prawdopodobne.

----------


## muka_buka

Właśnie takie objawy mam, gardło boli strasznie, więc pewnie czerwone jak piekło.

Zastanawiałam się nad przełożeniem tej wizyty u kardiologa, gdyż czytałam, że przy przeziębieniu/grypie i podwyższonej temperaturze tętno może wzrosnąć w związku z czym ewentualne badanie mogłoby być nie do końca miarodajne...

Tak jakoś mam dziwnie, że gdy się budzę czy wstaję to tętno jest wyższe, po śniadaniu czasem jeszcze podskoczy, a potem spada. Dziś po południu, mimo tych 37 stopni, puls był 65-70, obecnie też puls 65 i ciśnienie 103/53, pocę się cały dzień, ale taki jest chyba efekt zażywania aspiryny C.

----------


## muka_buka

Z tego magnezu i potasu to tygodnia łykam tak:
- RELAMAX 1 dziennie wieczorem - ma 90mg
- ASPARAGINIAN EXTRa - 2 razy dziennie - potas 300 mg, magnez 72 mg (porcja dzienna),
-TRI-MAG B 6 - od 3 dni raz dziennie, 130 MG magnezu

Chciałam "na wstępie" dać sobie większą dawkę, by uzupełnić ewentualne niedobory (a b. prawdopodobne, że u mnie były przez stres, kawę i alkohol w ostatnim czasie) i ten Tri-mag chciałam za dzień, dwa odstawić na potem... Nie wiem już czy to mądre było, czasem w panice i strachu człowiek głupoty popełnia

----------


## muka_buka

Z tego magnezu i potasu to tygodnia łykam tak:
- RELAMAX 1 dziennie wieczorem - ma 90mg
- ASPARAGINIAN EXTRa - 2 razy dziennie - potas 300 mg, magnez 72 mg (porcja dzienna),
-TRI-MAG B 6 - od 3 dni raz dziennie, 130 MG magnezu

Chciałam "na wstępie" dać sobie większą dawkę, by uzupełnić ewentualne niedobory (a b. prawdopodobne, że u mnie były przez stres, kawę i alkohol w ostatnim czasie) i ten Tri-mag chciałam za dzień, dwa odstawić na potem... Nie wiem już czy to mądre było, czasem w panice i strachu człowiek głupoty popełnia

----------


## nnn123

Hmmm, w diecie dużo ziemniaków, pomidorów, moreli albo bananów?

Nienawidzę kwasu asparginowego - jak organizm sam go produkuje ile trzeba to na kiego? A aspartam i jego wszystkie pochodne to istne zło. Osobiście preferuję sam magnez i osobno b-complex.

A gardło to można podziwiać w lustrze - dobre światło i obniżyć język, tylko nie krzyczeć aaaaa bo sąsiedzi pomyślą że gwałcą i przyjdą pomóc...

A stan zapalny działa jak wysiłek (podnosi tętno i ciśnienie) - utrudnia odczyt ekg. Jak to pilne to idź, jak nie to się kuruj. Sam zdycham od paru dni :/

----------


## muka_buka

Ziemniaki w miarę często pojawiają się na obiad, pomidory już bardziej sporadycznie (słyszałam, że mają dużo potasu, dlatego teraz się staram zjadać ich wiecej czy też pić soki pomidorowe...), banany tak jakoś jem "od święta" - nastraszyli mnie, że są kaloryczne :P

Przełożyłam wizytę u kardiologa na przyszły tydzień... Nie mdleję, ani serce nie boli... wolę się wychorować i mieć pewność, że grypa nie utrudni rzeczywistego odczytu EKG. Temperaturę mam tak 36,9, męczy kaszel, katar, głosu prawie nie mam, ogólne osłabienie, choć jest ciut lepiej niż wczoraj.

Po wstaniu z łóżka (tia, o 12:00) miałam ciśnienie 100/67 (jak na mnie to wysokie) i puls 73, później ciśnienie trochę spadło, ale puls mi się utrzymuje 80-83

----------


## nnn123

Jeśli to nie nerwica to pasowało by w teorii poszukać przyczyny (zaczynając zwłaszcza od ekg, rtg klp i echo serca). Jeśli się jej nie znajdzie, albo nie da się przyczynowo wyleczyć to zostają niskie dawki beta-blokerów.

----------


## muka_buka

Jestem po wizycie, EKG czyste, wszystko w normie... prawdopodobnie przyczyną są nerwy, lekarka nie widzi kardiologicznej przyczyny problemu. Dostałam jakiś lek wyciszający (brać doraźnie, najlepiej na noc, bo usypia) i mam ewentualnie uzupełniać magnez.

----------


## nnn123

Typowy polak ma m.in. spory niedobór magnezu i witaminy d. Więc nie powinno zaszkodzić.

A lek to jak przypuszczam hydroksyzyna.

----------


## muka_buka

Nie mylisz się, dokladnie przypisała mi Atarax.
Powiedziała też, ze bezpiecznie jest przyjmować tak mniej-więcej do 200mg na dobę

Koleżanka narzekała ostatnio, ze pije dużo kawy a ciągle nie ma energii. Magnezu dodatkowo nie uzupełnia, podejrzewam, ze ma jego braku i stad uczucie ciągłego zmęczenia (choć oczywiście przyczyny mogą być różne)

----------


## tcmlena

Witam,
z hydroksyzyna nalezy uważać, ponieważ w skutkach ubocznych ma tachykardię- czyli przyspieszone bicie serca.
Nie polecam betablokerów- to droga do zawału.

----------


## nnn123

Na hydroksyzynę ludzie różnie reagują - jedni po 25mg potrafią spać na stojąco, inni nie śpią a za to mają np. problem z przypominaniem. Oczywiście dopóki jest to we krwi. O przypadkach tachykardii po tym konkretnym leku jeszcze nie słyszałem.

----------


## muka_buka

Niby na ulotce jest napisane, że jak się przedawkuje to może wystąpić tachykardia, ale chyba jak się stosuje odpowiednio to zdarza się to raczej rzadko.

Pani kardiolog wydawała mi się osobą kompetentną, z resztą polecała Atarax stosować nawet doraźnie. Nie widać kardiologicznej przyczyny kołotania i najprawdopodobniej jest to reakcja na nerwy i stres i jeżeli dolegliwość oraz nerwowość będą się utrzymywać to niestety muszę szukać pomocy u innego specjalisty...

----------


## hnoor0055

Nie mdleję, ani serce nie boli... wolę się wychorować i mieć pewność, że grypa nie utrudni rzeczywistego odczytu EKG.

----------


## adolfainsley8

Niewykluczone, że to nerwica. Ale bez wykluczenia innych przyczyn, nie można tego zbytnio stwierdzić.



waleeed

----------


## gubyd

A to bardzo ciekawe, co tutaj wypisujecie. 
Mam identyczny problem, wysoki puls przy niskim ciśnieniu (jak sobie mierzę to nikt nie może uwierzyć w domu, że mam takie niskie wyniki), czasem zdarza się nieregularne bicie serca i kołatania/bóle w klatce piersiowej. 
Miałam iść zrobić badanie z holterem, ale jak wiadomo należy je robić, kiedy występują te przyczyny, a ciężko to przewidzieć, kiedy się pojawią i umówić się do kardiologa. 
Ja wiem, że u mnie to na pewno reakcja stresowa, nie dzieje się za każdym razem, gdy czeka mnie coś ważnego, ale jak się już zdarza to chwilami nie mogę oddychać z bólu. Chyba mnie zmotywowaliście, by się zapisać w końcu na wizytę, którą odkładam od bardzo dawna.

----------


## gubyd

A to bardzo ciekawe, co tutaj wypisujecie. 
Mam identyczny problem, wysoki puls przy niskim ciśnieniu (jak sobie mierzę to nikt nie może uwierzyć w domu, że mam takie niskie wyniki), czasem zdarza się nieregularne bicie serca i kołatania/bóle w klatce piersiowej. 
Miałam iść zrobić badanie z holterem, ale jak wiadomo należy je robić, kiedy występują te przyczyny, a ciężko to przewidzieć, kiedy się pojawią i umówić się do kardiologa. 
Ja wiem, że u mnie to na pewno reakcja stresowa, nie dzieje się za każdym razem, gdy czeka mnie coś ważnego, ale jak się już zdarza to chwilami nie mogę oddychać z bólu. Chyba mnie zmotywowaliście, by się zapisać w końcu na wizytę, którą odkładam od bardzo dawna.

----------


## zielejasnedobre

ja mam to samo, bardzo niskie ciśnienie i wysoki puls męczy mnie to mam też migrenowe  bóle głowy  może jednak to tarczyca?

----------

